# [AT&T] AT&T Versions question (I'm ignorant of AT&T releases)



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

A new Rootz user, imak3d3dp3pl, needs help and I'm unfamiliar with the AT&T versions. The user currently has I747UCLH9 and wants to root via the root-injected Odin files without performing a factory reset (he lost root and recovery). The latest root-injected ODIN file I can find is I747UCALG1.

Is the UCALG1 release newer or older than the UCLH9? My hunch is that it's older so he would effectively be downgrading himself which might result in bootloops and/or FC hell - but I'm not sure.

If that's the case, anybody have a better idea than for him to Odin-flash a recovery, trigger his counter, then flash (via recovery) an already-rooted version of I747UCLH9, and then run Triangle Away?

If that's not the case, then should he expect to be good with just flashing the I747UCALG1 ROM on top of his current ROM via Odin, flash a recovery (via Goo Manager or ROM Manager)?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my AT&T ignorance. ;-)


----------



## imak3d3dp3pl (Jun 13, 2012)

What is the likelihood of me getting help bro? I am lost without root access lol.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

imak3d3dp3pl said:


> What is the likelihood of me getting help bro? I am lost without root access lol.


Well, I can offer you some suggestions on what to do but I cannot guarantee (or even give you a good feeling) that your data will not be lost. I would only do that if I could reproduce your situation, which I can't since I don't have an AT&T model. As I said before, if you want to save your data, this is going to be much more difficult.


----------



## imak3d3dp3pl (Jun 13, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> Well, I can offer you some suggestions on what to do but I cannot guarantee (or even give you a good feeling) that your data will not be lost. I would only do that if I could reproduce your situation, which I can't since I don't have an AT&T model. As I said before, if you want to save your data, this is going to be much more difficult.


Thanks man. Sorry I am being so impatient. Take as long as you need to. Your work is much appreciated. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

imak3d3dp3pl said:


> Thanks man. Sorry I am being so impatient. Take as long as you need to. Your work is much appreciated.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Okay, here's a new idea for you...

Perform an "adb backup" to backup all of your apps (root not necessary). Then wipe, root, upgrade while keeping root, etc. Then use Titanium Backup to restore your apps from the adb backup.

Does that protect the data you need to protect?

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## imak3d3dp3pl (Jun 13, 2012)

I will try this as soon as I can and then get back to you with the results.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

imak3d3dp3pl said:


> I will try this as soon as I can and then get back to you with the results.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Be sure to get backups of everything important first! Good luck!

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------

